# Front and Finish Award of Excellence



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Congrats!.
No pictures?.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Congratulations to you and Tito. You make quite the team. What fantastic accomplishments.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Very cool! Way to go Tito, you are on a roll! :bowl:

I was just checking the site out and Mira is elligible for the FFX Agility Platinum Award for "Attainment of an agility title in the first three consecutive classes with clear rounds (scores of 100)" Yippi!!! She earned both her novice titles with a 100% Q rate and 100pt runs each time. Very cool, I am going to fill out the paperwork and get one too! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Very cool! Do they still give Dog World Awards? I know Fishie's momma got one for getting CD-CDX-UD within 12 mos.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Way to go, Barb and Tito!! This is def something that you should be proud of!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that's just awesome! That's why I posted it, I suspect there are others in our ranks who qualify for the gold or platinum, and have never heard of it. If you read their website, it says you should put FFXP after Mira's name now!!! 



sammydog said:


> Very cool! Way to go Tito, you are on a roll! :bowl:
> 
> I was just checking the site out and Mira is elligible for the FFX Agility Platinum Award for "Attainment of an agility title in the first three consecutive classes with clear rounds (scores of 100)" Yippi!!! She earned both her novice titles with a 100% Q rate and 100pt runs each time. Very cool, I am going to fill out the paperwork and get one too! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I just checked and apparently the DWA has been discontinued. Drat, can always use more awards, LOL!




K9-Design said:


> Very cool! Do they still give Dog World Awards? I know Fishie's momma got one for getting CD-CDX-UD within 12 mos.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice job Barb and Tito!! I will look more up on that later...I've always seen the adds in F&F....hmm..sounds like something I could go for! =]


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I really want to meet this excellent youngster, and watch you two train, hoping anything will rub off on me!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

How incredible! Another HUGE congratulations! I'm sure you know that many people work years to obtain a UD--to get such an advanced title in such a short amount of time is a real testament to you and Tito's teamwork and ability. I know more brags are ahead!

I didn't realize that the Total Dog Award had been discontinued--I think that was recent? Someone had told me you had to have three scores in a row of at least 190 or better for that award. Nice to see Front and Finish offer these awards.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations-that is a very big accomplishment!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congrats Tito Monster!!!! It's fun to put the alphabet behind (or in front) of their names!

I am going to look into this too for agility! 

Belle only started running in April 2008 she has not gone 24 months yet! She did get her Novice jumpers title in 3 runs. (don't know if it can be retroactive) I am hoping she has her MJP and MXP the first week of October. This is so cool!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, what an honor for you to say that! I'd love to meet you and your crew, and you could teach us field work!!! How awesome that would be!

Speaking of honors, a brag here, this past weekend an obedience judge (not the one judging) came up to me and gave me her contact information, told me if and when I breed the Tito Monster, she wants one of his pups. I told her he hasn't got the CH in front of his name, and she said she doesn't care, she's "seen him move in the breed ring" and that's good enough for her.
Quite an honor!




Ljilly28 said:


> I really want to meet this excellent youngster, and watch you two train, hoping anything will rub off on me!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It can be retroactive for a year!
(from one title sl*t to another, LOLOL) ( I had to edit it to take the "u" out, it censored me, ha ha)




Maxs Mom said:


> Congrats Tito Monster!!!! It's fun to put the alphabet behind (or in front) of their names!
> 
> I am going to look into this too for agility!
> 
> Belle only started running in April 2008 she has not gone 24 months yet! She did get her Novice jumpers title in 3 runs. (don't know if it can be retroactive) I am hoping she has her MJP and MXP the first week of October. This is so cool!


----------



## DCPakaMOM (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulations - you should be very proud. Titles are one thing - but they truly show the bond between dog and owner - something to definitely celebrate! What a team you two are! 

Way to go!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Speaking of honors, a brag here, this past weekend an obedience judge (not the one judging) came up to me and gave me her contact information, told me if and when I breed the Tito Monster, she wants one of his pups. I told her he hasn't got the CH in front of his name, and she said she doesn't care, she's "seen him move in the breed ring" and that's good enough for her.
> Quite an honor!


How very cool!!! That list keeps getting longer...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, that makes 7 that I believe to be totally serious. Plus quite a few who have said they are, but I doubt it. IF it ever happens....



sammydog said:


> How very cool!!! That list keeps getting longer...


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Congrats to Barb and Tito Monster! And that's so cool that the judge wants one of the Monster's pups!! You title sl-t you LOL.

But on a serious note, if any of you have seen Tito in action, he is a beauty.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> it can be retroactive for a year!
> (from one title sl*t to another, lolol) ( i had to edit it to take the "u" out, it censored me, ha ha)



rofl!!! 
Rofl!!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> It can be retroactive for a year!
> (from one title sl*t to another, LOLOL) ( I had to edit it to take the "u" out, it censored me, ha ha)


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Barb, good darn thing that Tito doesn't have to fill out any government forms with his formal name and titles---there wouldn't be room enough Congrats to you and the youngster!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

MyMaggieGirl said:


> But on a serious note, if any of you have seen Tito in action, he is a beauty.


Alright, that's it, pictures are no longer good enough. I demand video!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hanging my head....I'm really bad about taking pictures, and have never taken a video of him....
don't even own the proper equipment


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> hanging my head....I'm really bad about taking pictures, and have never taken a video of him....
> don't even own the proper equipment


There has to be someone who can film for you!  Does your camera have video?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> that's just awesome! That's why I posted it, I suspect there are others in our ranks who qualify for the gold or platinum, and have never heard of it. If you read their website, it says you should put FFXP after Mira's name now!!!


I bet there are more people too! I added mine :


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I too have seen the "Monster" in person. He is a BEAUTIFUL dog!!! I watched Barb work him in obedience at the Premier. I don't know much about obedience but it was very nice what I saw. If I remember correctly didn't he win? He also qualified for "Total Dog" competition, which dogs who qualify in the breed ring and in performance events get to compete. I know he made the first cut. My husband saw him in their looking to see where my agility corgi (who also made the cut) was. Tito is MUCH nicer than my agility corgi!!!!!! 

The next time Barb and I are at the same event, may not be until premier next year, I will have my husband video. Maybe by then we will have mastered this posting thing. Our problem is we have an HD camera, we can not compress it enough. I think we should invest in proper software for our computer since my husband does this a lot. Then I could post Belle and Teddi videos too. We will stick with Max pictures


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I will take you up on that for sure Ann!!!!!!!


----------

